# Neem Oil (?)



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm putting several "feelers" out in a couple of these forums for info on "Neem Oil" used in beekeeping.

I caught a very remote, very fleeting reference to it and I'm not sure what or how it would be used, let alone what benefits it contains. It was, however, in reference to SHB.

Like a lot of things, I thought there would be someone who would know something about it. I don't, so there's no need to respond with questions about where this conversation is going (or not going).

I did a search of these forums only to come up with 76 of the most obscure, apparently "non-neem" links.

Thanks,

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&rls=GGGL%2CGGGL%3A2006-35%2CGGGL%3Aen&q=neem+oil+%2B+small+hive+beetle&btnG=Search


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

hello
neem oil has been used by some but I never tried it. I use lot of different oils to comtrol mites often I start with low doses and work up till effect is reached. Don


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi, 
I found an article (sorry, in german) on the website of the swiss bee institute.
http://www.alp.admin.ch/themen/00502/00515/00521/index.html?lang=de
The working ingredient in neem oil is Azadirachtin, which does not harm the adult bees but killed the pupae. The metamorphosis was disturbed heavyly and the pupae couldn't get out of their skin (?).
The minimum was deformed wing and the maximum was death of larvae.
So neem oil can't be recommanded against varroa.


----------



## empilolo (Oct 7, 2006)

You can read all on the website of the Swiss Bee Institute in either English / French / German or Italian - language of your choice in top right hand corner

the English version

http://www.alp.admin.ch/themen/00502/00515/00521/index.html?lang=en


----------



## Alienor (Mar 16, 2005)

#lol Thank you very much, empilolo!
I just didn't see the signs....*blush*


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

The Canadians did some research using neem oil to treat varroa. Various concentrations were mixed with syrup and feed to the bees. Initial results indicated that very low concentrations of neem were effective against varroa.

Back when I thought the only good mite was a dead mite and was still looking for a better poison to kill them all, I ran my own neem tests using the Canadian study as a starting point. I tried the syrups and also experimented with neem/vegetable patties. 

Shortly thereafter, I realized the short comings of the pesticide treadmill and abandoned the poison approach, including neem. Today, there are just so many other effective and tested approaches that don't involve contaminating the hive. I would look at those.

Regards
Dennis
Knowing that neem works great on those pests that infect house plants, but wouldn't put it in a beehive.

[ October 10, 2006, 11:43 AM: Message edited by: D. Murrell ]


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

I heard neem oil is mainly used as a repellent for moths and other flying pests. Any esperiences with neem as wax moth repellent?

May be the stuff does not have to be sprayed dirctly on the combs.

By the way, what are the chances of contaminating honey by spraying combs with Certan?

[ October 17, 2006, 12:05 AM: Message edited by: guatebee ]


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Chances of contaminating honey?

Don't really know. I've been spraying my combs with certan, also known as Xen Teri (you can get it from Sundance in the "For Sale" thread).

It is diluted 3 tsp per gallon, and one gallon goes for about 12 - 15 supers. That's not a lot of certan per frame. I've air dried them before going into the storage shed.

All of these frames are dry, sufficiently robbed clean, before treatments. I suspect the bees will clean and polish them next spring when they go back on the hive. So I'm not at all sure about what will still be in the hive.

Further, the bacteria strain in certan is not poisonous to humans. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

